
Instead of practicing, this AI mastered chess by reading about it - jonbaer
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/614043/instead-of-practicing-this-ai-mastered-chess-by-reading-about-it/
======
Deimorz
It's a neat idea, but saying that this AI "mastered" chess is a huge
exaggeration. In the actual paper [1], it says that it lost 19/100 games
against an opponent playing completely random moves. And by "lost", they mean
that it was in a worse position after 40 moves. It sounds like the AI isn't
even able to consistently finish games, so they just had to try to judge them
at that point.

[1]:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1907.08321v1.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1907.08321v1.pdf)

